# How are all my fellow Fibro's and MEer's?



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hey gang!Just wanted to check in with all of you, since the Meeting Place had to be closed recently. If anyone is wondering what's going on, there was some inappropriate behavior on that forum, and so while Jeff and all the Mods sort out what actually happened, the Meeting Place needed to be closed. But don't worry, the situation WILL be resolved, and we WILL be ok!In the meantime, PLEASE feel free to post freely and openly here in "our" forum! It's our little home together, and I want each of you to know that, and feel that way.So, what's going on with you? How are your symptoms?My symptoms have been a little worse lately, due to some stress and extra work that's having to be done. But the rain has stopped here (finally) and I'm hoping that with dryer weather, some of the aches and pains will ease up a bit.


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

All that rain is now here with me! The rain always makes me feel worse. I usually get achy and my back hurts. I like to just stay in my pjs and eat comfort foods-the ones I can eat with IBS, that is.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hello All







sorry I don't get on much nowadays..but just wanted to swing by and say hello and best wishes to you all.Been having a bit of a flare up again, overdoing it probably will never learn...can't seem to get my head round the fact I'm not wonderwoman!Sorry to here the rain has been causing flare-ups for you M&M and lizzie....keeping my fingers crossed for you hope sunshine comes out soon!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hey Lizzy, pjs and comfort food? Sign me up!! lol







Hey Clair, good to see you here! Sorry about your flare. You're right, you know? I still do it to myself too. But, at least now, while I'm overdoing it, I'm saying to myself "I'm going to pay for this". lol Nope, you never do learn. lolDoing some very minor home renovations here, so I am trying to get a lot done quickly. So, I'll be joining you, Clair, in the "I still over do it and probably always will" corner. LOL!!


----------

